# 16 degrees in West Pittston?



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2010)

16 degrees in Jeff's neck of the woods this morning in the NE. In the SE of PA it was 14 when I left home.

What's the weather like in your area! TGIF!


----------



## Mac (Dec 10, 2010)

8 degrees this morning, with 30 inches of snow in the past few days....


----------



## rshuey (Dec 10, 2010)

It was 10 here. Bellefonte, PA, smack in the center of Pennsyltuckey


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 10, 2010)

A bone chilling 49 degrees this morning in Houston.  Suppose to hit a high of 70 degrees today.


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 10, 2010)

Marvel: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 'Bout the same in central Arkansas.


----------



## 88twin (Dec 10, 2010)

when i got to work wed. 20, thurs 30, this morn 33.

forcast high today of 37 and snow through the weekend.

western slope rocks!!


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 10, 2010)

Omaha will be in the balmy 50's today but thunder storms tonight and dropping to a high in the single digits on Sunday.  Fortunately, the majority of snow will stay to the north and east.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2010)

34 and some snow


----------



## PORTEOUS (Dec 10, 2010)

Pretty much same as cabin, a tropical 37 and much less snow than up there though


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, weather sucks.  Me and my stupid metal clipboard.  Froze my a$$ off this morning during an hour long rough wire inspection on a home under construction.  My hands just can't hack the cold anymore.  They start to retract in the position of holding a hammer when it gets real cold.


----------



## pwood (Dec 10, 2010)

hottest morning for over a month 40 and rain snow expected.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't complain...been waiting all season for some snow and finally a few inches today.  Hopefully a Boone & Crockett tomorrow AM before the rain and sleet comes.


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 10, 2010)

We have been having lows in the upper 40's, with a highs in the low 70's and looks like the way it will be over the next week.   In my opinion this is just about perfect weather.


----------



## Mech (Dec 10, 2010)

It was around 26 the other night, with a quarter inch of snow (our first accumulation.) Enough to do doughnuts in a parking lot and get sideways through some intersections. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 10, 2010)

Snow flakes the size of a bull elk! WOW!!!

Don't depend on the doppler radar for our location. We do not have coverage.


----------



## FredK (Dec 10, 2010)

Well it's supposed to be in the 80's this weekend.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 10, 2010)

Fred, if it gets much colder down there you'll have to break out your winter clothes.....if you even own any.


----------



## DRP (Dec 10, 2010)

~6" of snow, drifted knee deep in the road. 12-18 in the mornings windchills around 0-+10 blowing snow till Wed. Couldn't make it up the mountain till Wed. Carried hand tools up Mon. Carried the pancake compressor up the 1/4 mile Tues, almost blew my cookies! Brought the old truck off the mountain yesterday, visions of the grinch coming down the mountain, the ram tried to hop into the cab with me. Made it back up this morning with a load of sheathing, floored and fishtailing, posi's front and rear, that's going to take a few loads. No way to get a crane in, found the keys and took a 4wd backhoe up through the pastures using the stinger to shove and holding the diffy lock. Strapped the 27' metwood beam to the bucket and got it set. Ought to get the lid on tomorrow and finally get it backfilled. Gotta love hunting season, nobody was in a hurry and now, suprise! Its winter. On the plus side, passed another excavator on the way home today, the bear on the toolboxes was hanging over both sides of his truck.

The jobsite is on the hill in the background, the bench just to the right of the boom. I was kinda hoping for a little of that global warming.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok we are small

6deg an heavy frost

drive 25 mile to office (covering half the state)

car and hood still covered in frost.

global warming my but

at the last energy code adoption I tried to convince them to adopt zone 3 instaed of 5 to anticipate the greening of RI

so maybe I was wrong


----------

